# Marketing Help



## TNP (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of any inexpensive ways to market your business? Do you sell designs and slogans you have created or do you print designs submitted by your customers?


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheap ways to market your business:

word of mouth= tell anyone that will listen to you

Stickers= put them anywhere you can 

flyers= again litter any place you can with flyers

freebies= give some stuff away to potential clients or customers


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

One of the best inexpensive wasy to market your business is to find someone who is influential in the community to which you are trying to sell and get them to wear your stuff. Also encourage your current customers to talk you up and always ask for referrals. 

You should also try to wear your work yourself as often as possible in public and make sure you have business cards to hand out should anyone ask where you got the cool shirt. 

In my experience, flyers don't work all that well. They're kind of like the spam e-mail of the paper world. Most people just throw them away. Now keep in mind, this is just printing a bunch of flyers and randomly distributing them. Having a good flyer you can hand to people who are interested is a great idea, and those can be done pretty inexpensively. They just have to be designed well and look professional.


----------



## uberchupacabre (Jun 5, 2007)

Emptees - Showcasing the art of tee shirt design. Promote, talk about, and love tees, tshirts, t-shirts and T shirts.

only post a design if it's good or they'll tear you to shreds.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

networking groups, speed networking. Inexpensive, and it gets the word out to alot of people in a short amount of time. 

freebies like Derek mentioned works great too.

advertise on your car.

wear your designs everywhere!


----------



## D9menot (Mar 6, 2008)

i use a company to market my t-shirts. it costs a little bit of money, but it helps me to focus on making my shirts


----------



## OfftheLedge (Feb 11, 2008)

uberchupacabre said:


> Emptees - Showcasing the art of tee shirt design. Promote, talk about, and love tees, tshirts, t-shirts and T shirts.
> 
> only post a design if it's good or they'll tear you to shreds.



Too true, Jon. Admittedly in my excitement to find a new outlet to market our store, I didn't spend enough time really looking through the site and judging the genres and styles that were common to it. This is definitely not the "slogan" tee site. I put up our whole line, got burned pretty harshly and I culled most of the shirts down to a few that seemed to fit the site better. Just another one of those occasions where the cart went before the horse. When we get some more stuff that is graphic design based, I will definitely look there for input.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From D9Menot:*


> i use a company to market my t-shirts. it costs a little bit of money, but it helps me to focus on making my shirts


Ummm, care to share the company's URL (if any), pal?

Thanks! 
Xeon


----------



## cfittowin (Oct 15, 2008)

Driving traffic to our site can be done by using Idearc


----------



## Showtime Tee's (May 12, 2008)

Facebook and MySpace have been good free ways to advertise to my target market for me. I also give out coupons wherever possible, so potential customers have another reason to check out my site (who doesn't like saving money...), and I am also able to track which marketing avenues are working by using different coupon codes with each place I market my shirts. Giving away coupons has worked especially well when I wear my shirts around, and people stop to comment about them. I just pull out a business card and scribble a coupon code on the back to incentivize them to eventually make their way to my website.


----------

